# Firefox und JavaApplets



## eric (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe bei mir die SDKs in den Versionen 5 und 6 installiert. Leider kennt der Firefox das plugin nicht. Der IE bekommt´s hin. Wie mach ich dem Firefox klar welches Plugin er nehmen soll? Ich würde auch gern mal die Versionen wechseln, zum Entwicklen versteht sich.

Grüsse aus Berlin
Eric


----------



## EOB (16. Mai 2007)

welches os?


----------



## eric (16. Mai 2007)

WinXP

Gibt´s den IE auch noch woanders?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub auf'm Mac.


----------



## AlArenal (16. Mai 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaub auf'm Mac.



Korrekt


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

Dort hat er sogar weniger kritische Lücken  :toll:  :lol: 

back to topic:
Wie hast du die Plugins installiert? Direkt über Firefox?


----------



## eric (18. Mai 2007)

nein, ich habe die SDKs installiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird bei der Installation auch nach den Browsern gefragt. Auf jeden Fall ist im Java Control Panel Standard-Java für Mozilla-Faminlie angehakt.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

Versuch mal eine JRE zu installieren. Das JDK ist keine richtige JRE, es bringt nur eine mit.


----------



## eric (18. Mai 2007)

hab die JRE des SDK schon mitinstalliert.

Wo bekommt der Firefox den die Information über das Plugin her? Ich vermute aus der Registry. Wenn ja welcher Schlüssel?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

eric hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab die JRE des SDK schon mitinstalliert.


Nein, ich meine eine JRE, nicht die JRE die dem JDK beiliegt.


> Wo bekommt der Firefox den die Information über das Plugin her? Ich vermute aus der Registry. Wenn ja welcher Schlüssel?


Der braucht nicht einfach irgendwelche Informationen, sondern ein Plugin, das vermutlich irgendwo in einem von Firefox dafür vorgesehenen Verzeichnis landen muss.
Da lob ich mir Linux, da sind Plugin und JRE getrennt  :toll:


----------



## eric (18. Mai 2007)

Noch mal: Die JRE ist bereits installiert, Sowohl für die Version 5 als auch 6.

Ich deinstallier erst mal alles und installier noch mal neu, die gute alte Windows-Medizin

offtopic_


			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da lob ich mir Linux, da sind Plugin und JRE getrennt  :toll:


also da muss man auch eine symlink auf das plugin von hand setzen. Ich hätte auch gern einen Pinguin am Start, aber ...  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

eric hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope
In Ubuntu einfach das Plugin über den Packetmanager installieren und gut.


----------



## eric (18. Mai 2007)

eric hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich deinstallier erst mal alles und installier noch mal neu, die gute alte Windows-Medizin


Blöd ist, dass das auch noch hilft. Jetzt geht´s!


----------

